# Let's Talk Temporary Venue and Charity Haunts...



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey All,

RandalB here. A quick Intro:

I coordinate (and come up with ideas, build stuff, do wiring, recruit volunteers, etc,etc, etc) a 100% charity haunt in Cedar Lake, Indiana. We have been using temporary venues to put on our 100% charity haunt for 6 years. Like most of our ilk, I started out as a home haunter with a yard display and was recruited by a neighbor to "make a haunted house" for the charity she volunteered for.

Our program has been steadily growing over the years and some new things we did for 2014:
1) 13 Rooms (10k sq ft of decorated space) with connecting hallways
2) Queue line entertainment
3) Low voltage lighting throughout
4) Independent Sound systems for individual rooms
5) Digital video effects
6) CC camera coverage 
7) Photo op at exit (Selfie Station)
8) Comment Cards for self improvement and Ideas

We had a budget of $1500 and operated Four nights: 17,18,24 and 25 October from 7-9:30 PM. We had a net donation to our sponsoring charity of over $5000. We charge $5 per guest.

Utilizing a school gym presents some very challenging issues both Technological and Logistical.

Logistically speaking; Gym teachers and Athletic directors don't like to give up their space for very long. We were able to begin loading equipment in and building the haunt on October 14th at 3:00 PM with the opening of the attraction at 7:00 PM on the 17th.

On the 25th, after closing at 9:30 PM, we had to strike the attraction and remove everything for School on Monday the 27th. We were clear of the venue by 1:00 PM on Sunday the 26th.

Technologically speaking, we had to bring all the necessary support equipment and build the attraction keeping within fire code. We are inspected by State and local fire marshals with permits required to operate. We operated with no variances and 100% compliance with both fire and building codes.

As far as the entertainment goes, I think we put on a heck of a show. We use 100% volunteer actors that we recruit starting in August and train them along the way. We actually attracted a review group, Horror Tourers this year and got top ratings from them: 




So, now that I've run off at the keyboard long enough, I'd love to discuss the use of Temporary Venues and Charity Haunts with you guys. If you have questions, fire away. If you have suggestions, I'd love to hear 'em.

Our program has jumped a lot of hurdles over the last 6 years with a lot more to come. Looking forward to sharing my experiences and info with the forum

RandalB


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow- impressive to say the least. I'm fortunate to have a one room schoolhouse to put my haunt into, although I wish I had more space. I just started (2013) so I'm not complaining (I don't charge a thing- it's a community haunt). I can't believe you put it up in less than three days and took it down in about a day. Where do you store stuff in the off season? 10K sq. feet of stuff?


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

The haunt sounded great. The only thing I might be able to add is a Concession stand. (If you don't have one.) Use your long lines to your advantage. The only thing on that you'll have is state heath food laws, bathrooms, and trash. You might be able to increase your take for your charity. Many business would donate or give you a cut rate on the price of food and supplies for charities. Just food for thought.
*
*


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Wing,
I rent a 10x30 Storage unit for props/Decor (Plus my 2 car garage..). The wall sections and larger equipment like the Power distribution panels (2x of these, 100A breaker boxes with GFI outlets wired to them) are stored at one of our local businesses. We are fortunate that the owner of the business and his family are big time into acting as zombies in the attraction. We put a lot of focus on things being modular and use some decor pieces as storage (caskets, etc). Some of the larger things are one time use (2x4 Bed frame for example) and are disassembled after the event. 

The venue already has a concession stand that is operated by the charity organization. They also do things like face painting and a kid's fun room (bounce house, kid's low scare haunt, games, etc) that we set up for them. The kids stuff is fun for them, but has to be taken down both weekends and re-setup on the second weekend so they can use that space for classes. We divide the labor with the charity, they handle everything outside the attraction (ticketing, advertising, etc) while we provide everything inside (Actors, build, security, ems, etc) and in line entertainment. 

RandalB


----------

